# Will there be a chocolate drought?



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Will there be a chocolate drought? World's supply of sustainable cocoa could run out by 2014

By Simon Watkins And Jo Thornhill

Fairtrade chocolate

No-go: Fairtrade training schemes for farmers have ground to a halt because of political unrest in Africa

The world faces a chocolate 'drought' over the next few years, an expert warned yesterday.

Political unrest in the Ivory Coast, where 40 per cent of the world's cocoa beans are grown, has 'significantly' depleted the number of certified fair trade cocoa farmers.

Many have fled the West *African country, while fair trade training programmes have also come to a halt.

Fairtrade training programmes have ground to a halt because of the danger farmers face in rural areas.

The situation is already affecting chocolate manufacturers, who are facing the highest cocoa prices for over 30 years.

Prices jumped by 10 per cent this month alone. Analysts are predicting they could soon hit $3,720 per metric tonne - a level last seen in January 1979.

It follows a curb on international cocoa exports initiated earlier this week by the country's new president, Alassane Ouattara.

Angus Kennedy, the editor of Kennedy's Confection and a leading British chocolatier, said chocolate producers are facing 'one of the biggest challenges to hit the industry in recent history'.

'Supplies of sustainable cocoa are set to run out, it's that simple,' he said.
Drying up: Ivory Coast cocoa supplies are under threat after many farmers have fled the country

Drying up: Ivory Coast cocoa supplies are under threat after many farmers have fled the country

'The Ivory Coast is a complete no-go area for cocoa traders as it's too dangerous, so training new farmers and trying to cut problems in the region is now, mostly impossible.

'So in effect, its sustainability is not sustainable. Prices can't go up as it's reported because there basically isn't enough certified cocoa left to sell.'

Of the world's 5.5 million cocoa farmers, only 10 per cent have been trained and certified as sustainable fair-trade producers.

The certification is granted by specially-trained teachers, and the course runs for up to three years.

But the political turmoil in Ivory Coast means both the farmers and trainers are fleeing the country, leaving a severe shortage of certified cocoa beans.

Even if the political situation improves, it could take three years or more for the number of certified fair-trade farmers to reach its former level.

According to Mr Kennedy, manufacturers are now fighting for the rest of the world's sustainable cocoa bean stock.

'Things could get nasty now as producers start to fight over the last stocks,' he added.

Read more: Will there be a chocolate drought? World¿s supply of sustainable cocoa could run out by 2014 | Mail Online


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh no! I might have to add to the 16 cans of baking cocoa I have stored! Life without chocolate... 

:ignore:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Oh no! I might have to add to the 16 cans of baking cocoa I have stored! Life without chocolate...
> 
> :ignore:


That's the same response all you ladies !!lololol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Oh no! I might have to add to the 16 cans of baking cocoa I have stored! Life without chocolate...
> 
> :ignore:


I've only got 9. I REALLY need to get busy! 

Not just the ladies Hozay. I love my chocolate too.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

My response is.......... how hard is it to grow and ferment it? if its difficult then  Im going to have to stock up!!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

What??? :gaah: No CHOCOLATE!!!!! 

Honey, sell the house and kids, we need to stock up on more CHOCOLATE!!!!!!

Don't panic, take a deep breath. Where are my car keys? Have to get to the store......


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*You're all so weak....*

*I say , sitting here smugly with my cuppa "Coffee".....wait.. where does my coffee come from?.. ahhh! the store!! whee had me worried for a second... sip..sip...*


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My hubby has always said I'm an odd one ... no cakes, pies or chocolate. I just don't care for them. :dunno:

I keep some cocoa on hand for holiday baking but can do without.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't eat too many sweets either. My vice is breads. I love em all. Of course, I do like some chocolate now and then. Chocolate is not something I'd personally be worried about running out of, but with a two year old in the house, we tend to keep some around.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

catsraven said:


> My response is.......... how hard is it to grow


If you can create a tropical environment, you're all set.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> My hubby has always said I'm an odd one ... no cakes, pies or chocolate. I just don't care for them. :dunno:


I used to be like that, but not any more. Now I need it for self-medicating at times, haha.

Although in a SHTF situation I might be better off without it... make me a little edgier, quicker on the trigger...


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

goshengirl said:


> I used to be like that, but not any more.* Now I need it for self-medicating at times, haha.*
> 
> Although in a SHTF situation I might be better off without it... make me a little edgier, quicker on the trigger...


QFT!  Everytime I buy a canister of coffee, I buy a canister of cocoa ... and I buy coffee and cocoa every payday! I may run out of the piddly stuff like flour, sugar and water but I'll have my coffee and cocoa if I have to mix it together in a bowl and eat it with a spoon!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Bagebunny: who needs to eat as long as you have the go go juice, right? I'm right there with you!!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just heard on the radio that the cost of that Chocolate Easter Bunny may send some folks into shock.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I grabbed a few bags of "bitter/sweet" chips on clearance. Can it be melted and molded to make candy? Should I add a little sugar to sweeten it?. I remember making candy with my mom, but she had chocolate made for melting. I don't know if it was any different. 

If I can't just eat it I can always make chocolate chip cookies. Any other ideas?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

looks like all of the *NON fair-trade* (ie Asian) growers are going to be able to sell that low-quality surplus they've had for years...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I guess we could plant a few million *carob* trees in the desert areas of the southwest... :dunno:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> I grabbed a few bags of "bitter/sweet" chips on clearance. Can it be melted and molded to make candy? Should I add a little sugar to sweeten it?. I remember making candy with my mom, but she had chocolate made for melting. I don't know if it was any different.
> 
> If I can't just eat it I can always make chocolate chip cookies. Any other ideas?


You can add some nice whipping cream and some vanilla and maybe a bit more sugar if you like and melt them together in a double boiler and then as it cools you can make chocolate truffles by rolling it in balls and either dipping in more chocolate or by rolling in crushed nuts or other yummies. If you pour it warm over a cake it is called ganashe.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks I'll try it. We just used coffee mugs in a frying pan of simmering water. I guess it's a homemade double boiler.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Alternative...*

Carob...available at health food stores.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I have no problem with Easter bunnies or candy this year. I bought the stuff last year when it was 50% off. Vacuumed sealed it last year, so it will be used this year if the prices do go out of sight.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Raise them...*

Put male and female chocolate rabbits in a cage together. Nature will take it's course. :kiss: Rabbit droppings consisting of chocolate chip bits will feed a bed of Gummy Worms.  Gummy worms are then fed to a tank of Goldfish (crackers) for a self sustaining supply of goodies for your sweet tooth! :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:melikey: :lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

*Tropical??*

Maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

EFBJR-that's great!! I'm gonna have to try that one.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Just joshing...*



Jason said:


> EFBJR-that's great!! I'm gonna have to try that one.


Thought I would have a little fun with the PAW fiction writers!  (They are a good bunch of people! :2thumb


----------

